# Lotosblütezeit



## Nymphaion (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bei uns hat die Hauptblüte der Lotosblumen begonnen. Ich dachte mir, ich poste mal ein paar sonnige Bilder davon für alle diejenigen, die im Moment im Regen sitzen müssen.


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Zweiter Teil: wo ist dieses %*&§$-Büroklammersymbol???


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Moin Werner,

schau mal über das Texteingabefeld.... dort drüber (oberste Zeile, rechts neben dem blassen Smileygesicht) solltest Du das: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 finden... dann kannst Du sogar Namen zu den tollen Blüten posten.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hi Werner.

Einfach herrlich! Das sieht aus wie im Paradies bei dir!
Obwohl mir die gefüllten Sorten nicht so gefallen.

Vielleicht versuch ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mit __ Lotos. Was gibts denn da so für ungefüllte Zwergsorten?


----------



## Conny (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner,
Du willst diese Schöhnheiten für Dich behalten! Deshalb verschickst Du keine mehr :  
Da werde ich mich mal für nächstes Jahr auf eine Liste setzen lassen.
Sie sind einfach traumschön


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner,

wenn ich mir diese Pracht an Lotosblüten ansehe, könnte ich über meiner Pflanze verzweifeln, die ich im April von Dir erhalten und genau nach Deinen Unterlagen eingepflanzt habe. Sie startete auch sofort, bekam vier schöne grüne Blätter, jedoch zeigten sich bald braune Flecken. Die Blätter verfaulten nicht, sie vertrockneten einfach. So ging es auch mit den nächsten Blättern und jetzt kommen gar keine mehr. Dabei hatte sie anfangs beste klimatische Bedingungen. Als hier die große Hitzewelle hereinbrach, war mein __ Lotos schon so gut wie hinüber,- schade, besonders nach der Augenweide Deiner Lotosblumen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Cletric (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Klasse Bilder Werner - leider haben meine das Winterquartier nicht überlebt
ich könnte heulen :-(((((


----------



## Dodi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner!

Einfach  t r a u m h a f t! 

Soviel Schönheit, ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Puki (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

ah...*sabba*


ich will auch!^^

echt suppa schön!

kommal nahcts vorbei und leg mich rein und träume!
also nich erschrekcen wenn du ma anchts mich da liegen siehst!^^
XD

scherz!^^


supaaaa!^^


caui!
puki!^^


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Elfriede, 



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir diese Pracht an Lotosblüten ansehe, könnte ich über meiner Pflanze verzweifeln, die ich im April von Dir erhalten und genau nach Deinen Unterlagen eingepflanzt habe. Sie startete auch sofort, bekam vier schöne grüne Blätter, jedoch zeigten sich bald braune Flecken. Die Blätter verfaulten nicht, sie vertrockneten einfach.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du die Lotosblume nach Paros mitgenommen? Dann kann es zwei Gründe für das Vertrocknen geben. Erstens braucht __ Lotos hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Bei der griechischen Sonne kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Luftfeuchtigkeit eher niedrig ist, auch auf einer Insel. Zudem kann es dem Lotos auch zu heiß werden. Sogar bei uns müssen wir den Lotos an heißen Tagen etwas abkühlen. Das zweite Problem könnte das Salz sein. Ich war mal auf Santorin, da war das Salz allgegenwärtig, sogar im Trinkwasser. Wegen dem Salz hat alles Metall im Freien wie verrückt gerostet. Das würde dem Lotos natürlich auch nicht gut bekommen.


----------



## zaphod (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner, 

eigentlich fast unverschämte Fotos - wenn ich dann in meinen Teich guck...  

aber trotzdem wunderschön


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

_*...die "Hun Zhong" und die "Seiko" sind ja einfach traumhaft. *_

Wir wären ja aber schon überglücklich, wenn unsere Seerosen mal blühen würden. Aber wir geben die Hoffnung nicht auf, vielleicht gefällt es ihnen in unserem neuen Teich besser, wenn sie sich eingewöhnt haben ... Tolle Bilder und eine super Entschädigung für das Wetter hier


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner,

Stimmt, ich habe die Nelumbo nach Paros mitgebracht und es stimmt natürlich auch, dass Salz, hier, wie überall am Meer,  allgegenwärtig ist und sogar Nirosta angreift. Die Jahrhunderthitze bei absoluter Windstille im Juni, mit 42°-43° sogar hier auf der Insel und 46° in Athen hätte dei Lotosblüte sowieso nicht überlebt, wäre sie nicht schon früher eingegangen, denn es gab nicht einmal nachts Abkühlung. Aber als Entschädigung haben die zwei Tropischen heuer den Winter im Teich gut überlebt, wie man auf den Fotos sieht und sie machen mir viel Freude.


Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Werner,

Du Prolet!!!!!! Wieso habt ihr eigentlich soviel Sonne und wir nicht?

Aber meine Mrs. Perry D. Slocum hat auch eine sehr sehr dicke Knospe, allerdings vertrocknen die Blätter dort auch etwas, trotz des Regenwetters!!!!!!

Naja, nächste Woche sehe ich die __ Lotos bei dir ja in live 

Viele Grüße aus dem kalten und verregneten Münsterland,

Stefan


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lotosblütezeit*

Hallo Stefan,

wir haben Sonne weil wir im Süden sind, und Du hast Regen weil Du an Eismeerküste wohnst. Noch Fragen?


----------

